# Buyers Beware: Fake R4 making its rounds



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Buyers Beware: Fake R4 making its rounds*

Poor R4 DS clone








We've just received word that fake R4 DS flash carts are making their rounds in China and some online stores. Unlike the original R4, these clones use cheap internal flash memory and are poor MK5/N-Card (etc.) knock-offs, that are being sold under the R4 DS name. The packages are almost identical and so are the cards themselves, the main difference is that the clones have small blue labels on them indicating the size of the internal flash memory.

So be careful if you're planning on picking up an R4 DS soon. The R4 team will obviously not be offering support or replacements to purchasers of the fake R4s.


----------



## 4saken (Mar 15, 2007)

I just saw this on yyjoy.com a moment ago. If you can see the product for yourself, it's not hard to tell which is fake, which is a good thing.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 15, 2007)

edit


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> I just saw this on yyjoy.com a moment ago. If you can see the product for yourself, it's not hard to tell which is fake, which is a good thing.


Yeh that's true. Just beware of stores selling R4 with "bundled" memory. They might be trying to fool you.


----------



## -EX- (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, if that an N-card clone, it's not that bad, you can flash it with MK5 firmware. And this package offers an DS Lite sized GBA linker. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Ctrl+Z


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 15, 2007)

Note that the real box says 'microSD' on it, and the fake box does not. It's refreshing to see that kind of honesty in counterfeiters.


----------



## 4saken (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Well, if that an N-card clone, it's not that bad, you can flash it with MK5 firmware. And this package offers an DS Lite sized GBA linker. It's pretty interesting.



It's not certain whether it can take the n-card firmware (or the clones), but the inclusion of the DSL Dust Cover sized usb linker implies that it does (N-card comes packaged with the same black linker)


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Well, if that an N-card clone, it's not that bad, you can flash it with MK5 firmware. And this package offers an DS Lite sized GBA linker. It's pretty interesting.



well if you purchase an r4 you want an offcial r4 nothing else.


----------



## -EX- (Mar 15, 2007)

Really? I thought N-cards have only GBA sized usb linker.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 15, 2007)

Heh, funny. How do you go making fake R4's and end up putting in internal memory when the real one uses micro sd? These people can't even make a fake cart properly...


----------



## retrohead (Mar 15, 2007)

Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?


----------



## mackster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL this is like the crappiest attempt to fake clone R4


----------



## TheStump (Mar 15, 2007)

wow the fake is quite fugly.
I hope most user on this forum has the common sense to know these are fakes, i wonder though how many people they will suck in.
LOL pirates ripping off pirates. I wonder if someone will rip thee guys off too. Makes sense to use the R4 label for a fake cart though, with all the hype going on about it, its defiantly the best cart to clone. Plus the poor sods that get sucked in will say "wow R4 now with internal memory, sweet".
it's pretty funny when you think about it.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the news, it's actually quite hard to tell from the real one if you just konw that you need to buy an R4.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?


Any chance of not ripping off every single thing we do and every news story we post for a change?


----------



## Killermech (Mar 15, 2007)

They've might as well replaced that size sticker with one that saids 'FAKE'.
But still, unawared people might fall for this.


----------



## Costello (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?



the source of the news I'll give it to you: http://www.gbatemp.net
we were contacted by the R4 DS team who sent us these images, and we added the "FAKE / REAL" tags ourselves.

You stole the images from our website and watermarked them with your own site name, this is hilarious


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?
> ...


----------



## retrohead (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?
> ...



OMG you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about! Seriously guys, get a life. I asked for a link to source and you start saying we are ripping you off? Did I mention anything about you ripping off ds-scene? No!! Lets keep this clean please else I will take your attitude!

I think you guys have just shown GBATemps true colours


----------



## Shinji (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any danger of actually linking to the source page for a change?
> ...



OMG, its like GBATemp=R4 and FunkySkunk=Fake R4


----------



## retrohead (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> ...



I'm not as shallow as to discuss what has been copied and what hasn't. People make their own minds up.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> OMG, its like GBATemp=R4 and FunkySkunk=Fake R4



haha, love the metaphore


----------



## Shinji (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FunkySkunk @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> ...




Thanks for that refreshing reminder that I have a freedom of choice.  I'm just going to leave it at that and I dont think we should discuss this anymore on the boards.  This sounds like its between you and the site, so I'll just keep my thoughts to myself and PM's between mr_blonde and I


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 15, 2007)

*waits for PMs*


----------



## Spikey (Mar 15, 2007)

FunkySkunk is lame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Someone needs a life...


----------



## retrohead (Mar 15, 2007)

If anyone has any personal issues with DS-Scene then feel free to contact me via pm and lets put this thread back on topic (as was just requested by the main boards admin if you didnt notice).

Back on topic, thanks for the information source Costello. I looked and saw the hacken.cc links posted across the images and just wondered what the thread was on hacken.cc so I could read more about it.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG, its like GBATemp=R4 and FunkySkunk=Fake R4

I believe the correct phrase would be

*GBAtemp.net=R4* and *ds-scene.net=FAKE R4*

its pretty LOL.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 15, 2007)

Crap, I bought an r4 here, and I'm worried it may be a different tye of fake.  The R4 team sells white R4s, right?  And I'm also worried that though they show the real-looking r4 they may ship a fake one... 40 bucks just seems too cheap...

Anyway, I would have liked to bash fugly skunk, but it seems you guys took care of him, so fugly, stfu and gtfo.

k thnx bai.


----------



## aslacker55 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Crap, I bought an r4 here, and I'm worried it may be a different tye of fake.Â The R4 team sells white R4s, right?Â And I'm also worried that though they show the real-looking r4 they may ship a fake one... 40 bucks just seems too cheap...
> 
> Anyway, I would have liked to bash fugly skunk, but it seems you guys took care of him, so fugly, stfu and gtfo.
> 
> k thnx bai.




They are real, I  bought six from them and I got them last week. They were all real, they just came with the black shell.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 15, 2007)

So far it seems that dealextreme has been added to the reliable websites (in my book) due to user feedback.  Maybe now would be a good time to update the GBATemp.net reccomended sites if it hasnt been done so already...


----------



## fli_guy84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Woah I think this fake manufacturer buys the same box and sticker as R4 team themselves because other than the obvious sans microSD logo and '2GB' sticker there's no way to tell which is which. 

But obviously, if you pay attention you can't see the microSD slot.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(aslacker55 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, I bought an r4 here, and I'm worried it may be a different tye of fake.  The R4 team sells white R4s, right?  And I'm also worried that though they show the real-looking r4 they may ship a fake one... 40 bucks just seems too cheap...
> ...


That is cool, can't wait for mine then.

Glad, I will purchase from them often with deals like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, order from them if you buy an r4, free shipping and real cheap.


----------



## adgloride (Mar 15, 2007)

With how cheap these are sold for anyway, I don't see the point of pirating the piraters.  Hopefully if your buying for a store recommeneded by GBATemp you should be ok.  If you've ordered an R4 from ebay then you maybe in trouble.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL. These people are real scumbag. Trying to pirate a great product, when first of all, they can't even do it well, nor can they do it right. I think the peopel who buy the clones deserve it. I research stuff online for 4 months before i ever buy it. Just be a smart shopper and nothing should happen.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 15, 2007)

This company would probably sell better if they put their own name on it... Nothing like a new flashcart


----------



## tetsuya (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> This company would probably sell better if they put their own name on it... Nothing like a new flashcart


agree


----------



## adgloride (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> This company would probably sell better if they put their own name on it... Nothing like a new flashcart



Depening on the differences between the R4 and this fake product.  If they did put their own name on it, it would have to use the R4 firmware.  The R4 team could easily do something similar to the supercard team and write the kernal so it won't run on fake cards.  Then I couldn't see them writing their own firmware.


----------



## HelloWeMove (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Crap, I bought an r4 here, and I'm worried it may be a different tye of fake.Â The R4 team sells white R4s, right?Â And I'm also worried that though they show the real-looking r4 they may ship a fake one... 40 bucks just seems too cheap...
> 
> Anyway, I would have liked to bash fugly skunk, but it seems you guys took care of him, so fugly, stfu and gtfo.
> 
> k thnx bai.



Is that for an R4 and a 1GB Kingston MicroSD card? If so that is insanely cheap.


----------



## GameGeezer (Mar 15, 2007)

What about this?


----------



## Shinji (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> What about this?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 15, 2007)

*cough*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=465...87&#entry589787


----------



## GameGeezer (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL Bluestar you beat me to it!!! Raman flashcards rule!!


----------



## bollocks (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(fli_guy84 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Woah I think this fake manufacturer buys the same box and sticker as R4 team themselves because other than the obvious sans microSD logo and '2GB' sticker there's no way to tell which is which.


not exactly... if you look closely some of the fonts are different.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys should make a review on the fake R4.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> You guys should make a review on the fake R4.


If the fake R4 is what it looks like it is, they already did, and it got a good score.


----------



## amptor (Mar 15, 2007)

wow.. I still prefer M3, there's no clone of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  btw why clone a $30 product, there's no money in it.  how stupid.


----------



## pcsoon (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> wow.. I still prefer M3, there's no clone of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone bought a bunch of cheap hardware which was non-selling or factory seconds. Paid almost nothing for it and re-badged it. This operation would have to be a fly-by-night; make, take and run.


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> I research stuff online for 4 months before i ever buy it.



Four Months?!?

I can't think of a product that would take more than two days worth of reading to find out every possible thing about it.

In four months you could've read the entier contents of your local public library..


----------



## quartercast (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jamesco @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should make a review on the fake R4.
> ...



Yes, I would rather have this than the real R4. I love my UFPEx!


----------



## Knab (Mar 16, 2007)

hmm there were a few guys asking about buying mass amounts of flashcarts recently lol


----------



## Giangsta (Mar 17, 2007)

i just placed my order in for 3 R4s+Kingston MicroSD card from www.dealxtreme.com and i also got it upgraded to EMS express post and the price is the cheapest ive seen on any website, i just want to ask, all the ppl who bought one from dealxtreme is it genuine and is everything ok with it?

ty!


----------



## pcsoon (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Giangsta @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> i just placed my order in for 3 R4s+Kingston MicroSD card from www.dealxtreme.com and i also got it upgraded to EMS express post and the price is the cheapest ive seen on any website, i just want to ask, all the ppl who bought one from dealxtreme is it genuine and is everything ok with it?
> 
> ty!Â



Its been asked several time before but the R4s for dealextreme are the "Real Deal". The site sells lots of cheap Chinese clone stuff but has never made any claims on products which are dishonest.


----------



## CatScam (Mar 17, 2007)

Well this is a slap in the face to the M3 cards. First they clone the Supercard & now the 
R4. You would think with the M3 being the most expensive slot-2 card they would have
cloned it before the Supercard. They must only clone what’s hot, & the R4 is very hot now.


----------



## Mod_Revolution (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi i am new to this forum but was informed by George of the R4DS team to visit this post and use the info about the fake R4DS on my website ModRevolution.com to help warn people about the fake i am an authorized Retailer of the R4DS out of Canada. I think the fake looks like a lame knock off and people should stay away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I Sell only the REAL R4DS and would have it no other way!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[email protected]


----------



## Atlanticcanuck (Sep 21, 2008)

What about the packages from Itechextreme?  Any issues with their R4's?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 21, 2008)

BUBUBUBUBUBUBUBUBUMP

Dont bump year old topics please.


----------



## purplehamster101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is this site :http://www.stuffs4kids.com/R4_SDHC_Revolution_p/r4sdhc.htm reliable? And is the product a fake? I saw the reviews...but those could be faked too. 
I thought the original R4 team stopped developing R4's? So why does this support SDHC? 
I'm pretty new to this, so if anyone can reply to this that would be very helpful! Thank you.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 13, 2009)

As far as it goes, there are no more "genuine" R4's being made or sold.


----------

